# water squirting butt washer



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

whats the thing called they have next to the toilet that squirts the water up to wash you off?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

ROTFL LOL Loved the title LOL

A bidet, and I'm sure I spelled it incorrectly, it's French..........


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

It's called a Bidet... hehehe


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

And what makes you ask about a butt washer? :um


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



realspark said:


> And what makes you ask about a butt washer? :um


I was just thinking it'd be a nice way to cleanse the area :um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



Becky said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > And what makes you ask about a butt washer? :um
> ...


Since you put it that way;-)))))

When I saw the title, I was thinking of one of those squirter bottles, like cyclist use.........Anyway, moving right along...........

It would be nice they were a standard in the home;-)


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

They had them at every hotel I stayed at in Europe. I turned it on once, didn't work like I expected so I didn't bother with them the rest of the trip.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and the award for best thread title ever goes to.. Becky! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



H.awkeyeM.att said:


> They had them at every hotel I stayed at in Europe. I turned it on once, didn't work like I expected so I didn't bother with them the rest of the trip.


I'd like to try one, but don't think I'll ever make it to europe


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



realspark said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


Like they give you when you have a baby. Sometimes it's nice to get rinsed off :stu :lol



mserychic said:


> and the award for best thread title ever goes to.. Becky! :lol :lol :lol


I couldn't think of anything else :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



Becky said:


> Like they give you when you have a baby. Sometimes it's nice to get rinsed off :stu :lol


YES! I had forgotten about that!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Should have kept that bad boy :lol


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

The first time I saw those I think was overseas and I thought it was a washbasin for kids or garden gnomes!
Oh and also the toilets are full of water! I noticed that in Hawaii too! They have a few like that here but mostly the water is down low in the toilet. I can't help thinking those water-full toilets would be easy for you to accidentally dip your hand into or if it overflowed that would be disastrous! the first time I saw one I called the maid and tried to say in French the toilet's broken! Always thought the bidet's were a kind of gross idea too - I mean it grosses me out thinking about what it's for.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

It sure would save a lot of misunderstand if they called them "water squirting butt washer" instead of Bidet. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those things are freaky! They look like they shoot water out too fast and too cold. What a way to get up in the morning!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Isn't there some bacteria and stuff down there that could get sprayed up? It doesn't seem very sanitary. :con


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

my aunt has one...when I was a kid once my cousin called me into the bathroom to show it to me & she turns it on & of course I got a big squirt of water right in my face. :?


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Ugh, thats disturbing Mechagirl...hehe
I am with Inturmal on this....I never thought those seemed very sanitary. Not to mention uncomfortable, awkward and messy. Maybe there is some secret technique that Europeans use to alleviate those issues?

(Its prolly all just one big joke on Americans to see if we're stupid enough to splash toilet water on ourselves...hehe, yup, we are...)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



mserychic said:


> and the award for best thread title ever goes to.. Becky! :lol :lol :lol


 :agree


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm kind of weary of "butt washers." The whole idea sounds bizarre. Don't get me wrong, I _love_ weird, creepy, and/or perverse things, but I would rather not have jet propelled water blasting up my... right.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know.. there's something to be said for removable showerheads.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, you're right about that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This is what sets the rich apart from the rest of us. Rich folks live in homes that have a bidet (in all 6 or more bathrooms). The rich are quite anal about anal hygiene and would accept nothing less for their royal hindquarters. While the poor masses are allowed to wallow in their filth and leave skid marks in their undies.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you ever noticed it's always these issues that we end up discussing page after page? :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



Cairn said:


> Have you ever noticed it's always these issues that we end up discussing page after page? :lol


Actually, this is the first discussion of how to clean your anus that I've seen on SAS in the 4 years I've been here.

It's an important issue, all too often ignored by Americans who don't know they can have the fresh feeling all the time. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This is still more entertaining than watching "30 Rock."


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I wet down TP, and use that. I don't need no stinkin bidet. 

of course, that's a little awkward in public bathrooms.. running to the sink with my pants around my ankles. :flush


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*

I love the thread title, Becky. :lol

I always wondered how people dry off after they use a bidet. With a hand towel? That doesn't sound too clean. A butt towel? I hope everybody in the house doesn't share the same one. How about one of those automatic blow dryers that you see in public restrooms?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*

Allow me to quote myself...


whiteclouds said:


> A butt towel? I hope everybody in the house doesn't share the same one.


Maybe this is where the concept of "His" and "Hers" towels originated? :um


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Butt towel :lol

If it squirted out warm water it'd be ok. I wouldn't want a blast of cold water shot on me though :um


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

These are used for the genitalia, too. I suppose they could be fun to use.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

So, this thing is located inside of the toilet, squirting as you sit on it? 

Problems: 

Plain water isn't going to clean up your dirty butt. You still have to do some wiping, and if your butt is soaking you'll need more than toilet tissue. You'll need some paper towel, and then you'll be throwing paper towel with poop streaks on it into the garbage for everyone to see and smell. 

If water is squirting up my butt, there obviously might be problems with water bouncing off my butt and onto the seat (or elsewhere). That means after I have finishing cleaning/drying myself up, I have to do the same to the toilet seat because of all of the water that is going to sprinkle on there. 

Don't Europeans know that the flushable wet wipes are much more efficient?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



Optimistic said:


> These are used for the genitalia, too. I suppose they could be fun to use.


Unless the water is cold!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe some wiseguy will come up with a button you push to shoot hot air on your bum to dry it off. :b


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Fetography said:


> The subject of this thread reminded me of my encounter with an enema years back.
> ...Not the fondest of memories :lol
> I wont go there :no


THANK GOODNESS. :yes

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> So, this thing is located inside of the toilet, squirting as you sit on it?
> 
> Problems:
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that you first are on the toilet and you wipe first then you go on over to the butt washer and then finish up with a nice water cleaning. That would stop the paper towels from having poop streaks on it in the garbage. I agree that the flushable wipe would still work much better.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems pretty gross to me, just a blast of water to the *** isn't going to get the job done. I use moist wipes, preferably Kleenex Cottonelle flushables to get really clean.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Now this is intresting!!!! :um


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Three pages on anal hygiene...I'm impressed :yes


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

All I wanted to know was what it was called! Everyone else wanted to talk about butt cleaning :lol


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

It goes squishy, squishy, squishy on everbody's tushy. 


Man, I crack myself up. :yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Becky said:


> All I wanted to know was what it was called! Everyone else wanted to talk about butt cleaning :lol


Hahaha, it's entertaining and informative.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The hottest topic on the sas message boards? The water shooting up the butt one of course!! This thread has had me in stitches :lol :rofl


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: re: water squirting butt washer*



whiteclouds said:


> I love the thread title, Becky. :lol
> 
> I always wondered how people dry off after they use a bidet. With a hand towel? That doesn't sound too clean. A butt towel? I hope everybody in the house doesn't share the same one. How about one of those automatic blow dryers that you see in public restrooms?


I thought there was some blow dryer built in, along with a soap dispenser. I figured that if they have the water, they might as well do it all.

It all seems that it could be donw with a toilet, an all in one shot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think this all sounds incredibly uncomfortable.

Hasn't anyone ever experienced "splashback?" I'm thinking that this kind of thing would be just as horrible.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

A plumber was training his young apprentice student when he decided to test his knowledge about plumbing. 

"Ever heard of a butt washer young man?" said the plumber. 

"A butt washer?" replied the apprentice. I've heard of a flat washer, and a beveled washer but I've never heard of a butt washer before. What's a butt washer used for?"

"Anal leakage" replied the plumber.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Ive seen kids drink out one of those, I was supposed to be watching them at there grandparents house thats absolutely huge and they went into this big *** washroom in the master bedroom, they were just screwing around so i went in to make they weren't breaking anything. next thing you know one of them goes, oh look a fountain, i was spacing out and didn't notice. Just before his head got to the bidet i said DON", but it was to late. :no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

:lol gross :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Water Squirting Butt Washing thread... may it live on forever.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh Gross!! :lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

ewww :lol


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

:lol
well....ya know what they say... your toilet seat is cleaner than a cutting board.
So I dunno, maybe they were onto something? :b :flush


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

AnxiousAirman said:


> :lol
> well....ya know what they say... your toilet seat is cleaner than a cutting board.
> So I dunno, maybe they were onto something? :b :flush


Makes sense since a toilet seat has the outter portions on it sparingly, and only a small amount of people (a house one). While a cutting board has all sorts of stuff on it.

and in that case, I still don't understand the need.


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

:boogie LMAO!!!!!!!!!

Used them a few times when I was in the Navy...shhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Water squirting foot washer doesn't have the same nice ring :lol


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

Douche now my brain is offtrack :lol :lol


----------

